# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Corrie on Friday now airs without half hour break on Fridayx

## Perdita

ITV have now merged the 2 episodes of Corrie on a Friday into one. Meaning Coronation Street now airs for one whole hour without the half an hour break in between on Fridays. This comes into affect from Friday 22nd February. This now also means clashes with EastEnders. 😱😲

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> ITV have now merged the 2 episodes of Corrie on a Friday into one. Meaning Coronation Street now airs for one whole hour without the half an hour break in between on Fridays. This comes into affect from Friday 22nd February. This now also means clashes with EastEnders. 😱😲


The first one doesn't.  Eastenders is on at 8.30 p.m.

----------


## lizann

> The first one doesn't.  Eastenders is on at 8.30 p.m.


not 8pm anymore?

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> not 8pm anymore?


Not sure, might just be one.  Would make sense to avoid a clash though.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Next Friday's Eastenders is on at 8.30 pm again.  Looks set to continue at this time.

----------


## flappinfanny

There is a rumour itv will be showing a new series of Midsomer Murders in the Friday slot?

----------

